# One of my new boys from Vi - Dawyn



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I got Dawyn out today, put him on a cover on my bed so he could run around while I changed his food and water, then I noticed he was just looking at me, so I grabbed the camara and took about 5 pictures of him, he is a right poser 














































Which picture do you like best


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

he is rather posey isnt he...........



















marnie, the first of your pics would have been the best, had it have been in focus  he's a darlin, hope you enjoy him!

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I know I need a new camara but getting a good one is hard :roll:


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

He is beautiful! HIs colouring is a lot like my Squeak.


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

He's lovely


----------

